
Colonel kicked out of war for hating PowerPoint - MaysonL
http://www.salon.com/news/politics/war_room/index.html?story=/politics/war_room/2010/08/27/afghanistan_powerpoint_hater_fired&source=newsletter&utm_source=contactology&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Salon_Daily%20Newsletter%20%28Not%20Premium%29_7_30_110
======
hga
As many commentators note, this is wrong, for he was "kicked out" for gross
insubordination:

" _For headquarters staff, war consists largely of the endless tinkering with
PowerPoint slides to conform with the idiosyncrasies of cognitively challenged
generals in order to spoon-feed them information. Even one tiny flaw in a
slide can halt a general's thought processes as abruptly as a computer
system's blue screen of death._ "

You just can't say that sort of thing and expect to be retained in an
organization. Even if it's true.

For that matter, it's not that he hates PowerPoint but that he perceives it is
part of pointless process.

